# opinion time!



## Flatliner (Dec 5, 2004)

Alright you gear junkies.

In your opinion, what is the BEST sounding non-rice straight through muffler for a turbo 4-banger?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Anything without proper baffles will sound riced.


----------

